

JavaScript implementation of LDA Topic Modeling - pldpld
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~mimno/jsLDA/

======
taf2
this looks really great- you should consider packaging it as a node.js npm for
distribution so it can be run server side to handle the cross browser issues.

